# Kauftipp für Lautsprecherboxen



## Thorsten (20. November 2011)

Hi,

ich suche gute, günstige Lautsprecherboxen für meinen Laptop. Sollten recht klein und leicht sein, da ich sie nur für den Urlaub brauche. Das heißt, das die Boxen in den Koffer müssen und jedes Kilo zuviel kostet halt viel Geld.
In Aussicht hab' ich einmal Logitech Laptop Speaker Z205 für 29,99 € und Logitech Laptop Speaker Z305 für 49,49 €. Das sind keine Standboxen, sondern welche die man oben auf den geöffneten Display steckt. Was meint ihr dazu oder Alternativen?

Danke!


----------



## Dr Dau (20. November 2011)

Hallo!



Thorsten hat gesagt.:


> Sollten recht klein und leicht sein, da ich sie nur für den Urlaub brauche. Das heißt, das die Boxen in den Koffer müssen und jedes Kilo zuviel kostet halt viel Geld.


Demnach vermute ich dass es mit dem Flieger in Urlaub gehen soll?!
Denke daran dass andere Reisende sich durch den "Lärm" gestört fühlen könnten.
Da wären Kopfhörer besser geeignet.
Zumal Kopfhörer auch leichter und kleiner als Boxen sind,
Und richtige Kopfhörer (nicht die kleinen Ohrstöpsel wie man sie von mp3-Playern kennt) haben auch einen besseren Klang als solche Mini-Lautsprecher.
Da sind wir auch schon beim nächsten Problem: um so kleiner die Lautsprecher sind, um so schlechter ist i.d.R. der Klang (besonders was die Tiefen angeht).
Wenn Du Dich also doch lieber für solche Mini-Lautsprecher entscheiden solltest, solltest Du sie Dir auf jedenfall vorher im Geschäft anhören.

Je nachdem wie hoch Deine Ansprüche an den Klang sind, könntest Du als Alternative zu den echten Kopfhörern auch welche in Leichtbauweise (wie man sie aus den 80ern für den Walkman kennt) oder Ohrstöpseln (irgendwie rutschen die Dinger bei mir ständig aus den Ohren, egal welche Form sie haben) wählen.

Ohrstöpsel wiederum hätten den Vorteil dass Du sie Dir einfach in die Hosentasche stecken könntest (z.b. wenn Du mal aufs Klo musst, dann brauchst Du DIr nurnoch Dein Laptop unter den Arm klemmen).



Thorsten hat gesagt.:


> [...] Logitech Laptop Speaker Z305 für 49,49 ¤.


Ich kenne die Dinger zwar nicht, aber es geht auch günstiger/billiger.
Z.b. bei Atelco für schlappe 40 EUR.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Thorsten (20. November 2011)

@Dr Dau

Eigentlich brauche ich die Boxen für mein Apartment, um mir Filme und Musik reinziehen zu können. Ohrstöpsel hab' ich ja fürs Flugzeug. Preise hab' ich spontan von Homepage geholt. Klar, geht irgendwo günstiger.
Hatte mir schon mal vor einigen Jahren Mini-Standlautsprecher gekauft, doch diese hopsten beim Test zu Hause irgendwann vom glatten Marmortisch. Waren wohl zu leicht. Benutzte bis dato meine Alten, die sind nun hin...


----------

